

CellSpin looking to hire web designer/developer - verbal
http://www.cellspin.net/
We're seeking a web designer/developer with professional experience to join a small and exciting startup. You should be skilled in XHTML, CSS, and javascript (ajax). CellSpin is a relatively young company who have just launched its first product. It is a service that allows users to easily upload media from their mobile phones to their favorite sites on the internet. In additon, we have a web application that allows them to manage their media once its online. Currently, we are looking for an addition to our superb engineering team. You will get to work with smart people who play hard and work hard.<p>Responsibilities
- must be able to design, execute, and maintain the web front end for a company who's website is part of their main product
- must be able to manage large projects and manage their time spent on multiple tasks and still provide results
- must work with design team and backend developers<p>Required Qualifications
- hand-coded standards-compliant XHTML
- expert in tableless CSS layouts
- expert in javascript
- must be well-versed in unix environments, source code repositories, and bug tracking systems
- skills and experience in developing cross-browser compatible websites
- graphic design skills (must be able to use photoshop and illustrator)
- excellent written and oral communication skills w.r.t. to everyone at the company
- must know how to write good code
- must be passionate about user interaction, interfaces, and usability<p>Desired Qualifications
- well versed in a "modern" web framework such as django or ruby on rails
- know python
- understand web services and distributed system concepts
- you have worked in an agile development environment before<p>Please send resumes to jobs[at]cellspin[dot]net. If you have websites that you've done thats online, we'd love to play with them. This is for a full time position, but if you are awesome and can only work as a contractor, we can work something out.
======
verbal
mmm i think i totally messed up that post. i accidently put in a link and now
i can't get rid of it. sorry about that.

